# Move to Cape Town



## filpatson (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all, 

Im thinking about moving to Cape town next year, for a few months. ( I first wanna try it out and experience it a little... ). I dont know any South africans, I dont have any practical informations. So i have a few questions : 

We hear a lot about insecurity in SA, but Im not really trusting media/news about whats going on for real in the country. Im asking the people living there for real : Is there any places i should watch out in Cape town ? Some areas I should avoid in the night ? Im not really inclined to fear about insecurity, otherwise we would never go outside anymore, but i would like to know. 

What is the "best" area to live in, as a young ? I like active neighborhoods, with a lot of cafés, small bars and nice shops, but im also enjoying a lot to be be able to go to a side street and just relax by walking around, or go to the park and read a bit. 

Is flatshare a big thing in Cape town ? I tried to find some on internet but im not so convinced by them... Maybe i was looking on the wrong place... 

Is life expensive ? ( Flat, food, phone, drinks... ) 

Do I need a car there ? As a good european city guy i dont have my driving license, but i can do something about it by then.


Ok i thinking for the moment I dont have any other questions, if you think about additional stuff i should, please, please, tell me. 

Looking forward to chat more here !


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

filpatson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im thinking about moving to Cape town next year, for a few months. ( I first wanna try it out and experience it a little... ). I dont know any South africans, I dont have any practical informations. So i have a few questions :
> 
> ...


Hi there,

I'll try and answer some of your questions as I am living in Cape Town right now. 

In Cape Town I would say most of the areas are safe. But you don't want to be walking around with an expensive camera talking on a cell phone looking lost. 

Now Cape Town has lots and lots of places you can live and the prices ranges will vary. So do you have a price in mind of what you want to spend? Also 'young' means something totally different to each person. So maybe you can give your age range too. 

I've lived in Green Point and I really liked it. I was close to the action I could walk to the grocery store, banks, bars, an so on. I've also live in the City Bowl I liked that too. 

Have you looked on gumtree.co.za for flatshares? The problem is most people well all people what an interview and they have lots of people who are interested in renting their room. And they also usually want it for 6 months to a year. It might be better if you just look for an apartment for yourself and not do the flatshare.

Apartments really vary. Location location location. If you were renting a 1 bedroom between R5,500 to R9,000 (and I think that is a low estimate)

Food coming from Europe it will be cheap for you. You can google the grocery stores here to get an estimate of the cost of food.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I forgot YES get your drivers license!! You don't want to come here and not be able to drive!


----------



## markcrisp (Apr 13, 2013)

i lived in Sea Pount/Green Point for about 18 months. Young and sinlge then and it vas great. For al lthe "violence" is South Africa....i nevr encountered anything in 7 years. Still it is there on a bigger scale.

South Aficans drive on the lft so it's almost the same as the UK...just be careful with those white taxi vans as they are death drivers.


----------



## filpatson (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys, first thanks for your answers. 

I didnt look yet on gumtree.co.za , but im gonna do it just right now, to have a first look, its anyway to early to look for a flat... 

Mmh, this driving thing might be a little problem, but yeah, it will work out. 


Im happy about this violence thing - or non-violence actually- I was expecting for that but its still nice to hear. 

By "young" i meant from teen to 40 or something, so my conception of " young " is pretty open too.. I look up the city bowl and green point, but i dont have an opinion yet. I will give a better go as soon as im done with the flatshare website !


----------

